# EMM-6 + Xenyx 502 setup?



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

I have upgraded my REW from a RS SPL to a EMM-6 microphone with the Xenyx 502 amp. Can someone point me to a link or posting that provides basic instructions for setting up and using the new mic/amp? 

I have downloaded the EMM-6 calibration file and configured it in the REW preferences. I have plugged in the EMM-6 using an XLR cable. What I am not sure of is:

- How do I connect my Soundblaster X-Fi USB sound card? Do I connect to the CD/Tape output using an RCA cable? Or do I use the Main Out connection?
- What switches on the 502 should I engage?
- What are the proper settings for the level and gain controls?
- Do I need to calibrate the mic like the RS SPL?

I'm looking for a "quick and dirty" set of instructions. Ant help would be greatly appreciated!

Jerry


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Head to Cabling and connection basics.


----------



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

JohnM said:


> Head to Cabling and connection basics.


As always, thanks, John! I should have looked a little harder. What about calibration of the mic/amp?

Jerry


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

To calibrate the levels follow the normal REW SPL meter cal procedure and take the reference reading from your SPL meter. If you search for "Xenyx" you will find various threads regarding setup, this one shows typical control settings.


----------



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, I think I have the 502 set up properly, with the exception of the calibration. In the attached 8-position average room response graph, it seems to be approximately 10 dB low. Using a stand-alone RS SPL measurement of the AVR speaker level test tone, my two front speakers are right at 75 dB, which is correct.

If I understand the calibration process for the EMM-6, I generate the low frequency test tone using the REW SPL meter, observe the reading on the RS SPL, and then set the REW SPL Meter to that value. 

Is there a reason that the EMM-6 measurements would be 10 dB low?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Jerry said:


> If I understand the calibration process for the EMM-6, I generate the low frequency test tone using the REW SPL meter, observe the reading on the RS SPL, and then set the REW SPL Meter to that value.
> 
> Is there a reason that the EMM-6 measurements would be 10 dB low?


Those EMM-6 measurements can be either higher or lower, due to you moving the location of your test mic closer and/or further away from that one fixed location, where you established that the sound was 75db ( assuming the level of all your electronics have remained unchanged ) .

<> Earl

ps ; If your test mic is in a new physical location ( from where you calibrated your SPL meter ) , it's worth recalibrating REWs' SPL meter to this new test location .


----------



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

OK, let me try again. What I am trying to accomplish is assess the overall response of my system after completing an Audyssey calibration. For the Audyssey calibration, I use eight spots starting at the primary listening point, with the measurement mic at ear level. 

Following the Audyssey calibration, I do the following:

- Calibrate REW using the RS SPL, with the SPL placed at the primary listening point at ear level.
- I then take eight REW measurements (20-3000 Hz) using the SPL, at the same eight points used for the Audyssey calibration (the spots are marked on the floor).
- I then average the eight measurements, which results in an average graph roughly centered around the 75 Hz level.
- I then take eight measurements using the EMM-6 (20-20,200 Hz), at the same 8 spots.
- The average of these 8 measurements are roughly centered around 65 Hz, 10 Hz lower than the SPL measurements.

This is what I am trying to explain. Any thoughts?


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

JerryMeeker said:


> Following the Audyssey calibration, I do the following:
> 
> - Calibrate REW using the RS SPL, with the SPL placed at the primary listening point at ear level.
> - I then take eight REW measurements (20-3000 Hz) using the SPL, at the same eight points used for the Audyssey calibration (the spots are marked on the floor).
> ...


You didn't mention the recalibrate for the EMM-6 as I added above in bold. If done correctly the average of the 8 EMM-6 measurements then be roughly centered near 75 dB.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What jtalden said. The XENYX has at least three gain controls in its internal signal chain, all of which affect the mic’s output signal level going to the computer. So you can’t just unplug the SPL meter from your sound card and plug in the XENYX without re-calibrating REW’s levels.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

Just to be clear, I adjust one of the gain controls on the Xenyx, observe the reading on the RS SPL, and then enter the RS SPL's reading into the REW SPL tool, is that correct? If yes, I'll give it a try, thanks.


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes that will work and it does sound like your gain levels are too low. Doing it that way will allow you to switchback and forth between RS and EMM-6 setups without recalibrating. So if your intent is to compare the 2 mic setups with multiple measurements switching between them then that would be helpful. 

It is not necessary that they be calibrated at the same level however for normal use. If all your work is going to be with the new mic setup as I would assume you intend to do, then just calibrate the new EMM-6mic setup per the directions and use that setup for all your measurements. The only need for RS meter in the process is to identify the SPL at the EMM-6 mic location during calibration so that you can plug that number into the REW SPL tool during calibration.


----------



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. Another thing that has me somewhat confused (since I am not familiar with mixers like the Xenyx), is the "phantom power". The 502 doesn't have a phantom power switch, nor an indicator lamp. Does this mean phantom power is supplied automatically by default?

Regardless, everything seems to be working correctly now, thanks to everyone's help.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

JerryMeeker said:


> The 502 doesn't have a phantom power switch, nor an indicator lamp. Does this mean phantom power is supplied automatically by default?


Yes, that is correct. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------

